# Zebras and walkies on lunch break



## Targetworker123 (Oct 30, 2020)

Anyone know where to put the zebra devices and walkie while I’m on my lunch break and leave the store? Should I bring them with me or put them in my locker?


----------



## rd123 (Oct 30, 2020)

I use to put them in the locker . Remember to turn off the phone app and walkie though . I don’t know if it’s ok or not to put it in locker on lunch break.. anyway no one stopped me till now .


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2020)

I leave my Zebra in the fitting room closet and keep my walkie on me, even if I leave the store. I've even brought one home a time or two, oops. Maybe don't follow my example,  lol.


----------



## dabug (Oct 31, 2020)

Start a collection of devices and walkies at home!


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 31, 2020)

Each store has their own rules.
Lockers may be okay. 

We can keep them with us on our person if we're out for lunch or break at mine.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 31, 2020)

Ask your tl for correct policy. I would put it in my locker or keep it with me turned off.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 31, 2020)

TMs here put them in their lockers.
Smart TMs remember to turn them OFF first, tho.


----------



## Captain Orca (Nov 1, 2020)

I took baler/wave keys home.  When I noticed I had them I grabbed some coffee, jumped into the Maserati and drove them back.  15 min drive.  No big deal, our HRTM @ TSC was cool.  (correction: a 20 yr old beater Explorer!)

Had a hitch, hauled around a Bass boat.


----------



## StaticSun (Nov 4, 2020)

When I was a GSA, I'd leave my LPDA with whomever was covering for me. If you are short on Zebra devices, offer them to someone else in your area that doesn't have one and could use one!

Walkie stayed on me.


----------



## Nauzhror (Nov 4, 2020)

I keep both on me, Zebra stays in my back pocket any time I'm not using it.


----------



## BurgerBob (Nov 4, 2020)

Yup zebra and radio stay on me, keys are given to someone if I leave the store


----------

